# CtPk Project help!



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

I understand that the female carries the more important genes so therefore starting off with half moon female and crown tail male is better. But I started off with 4 different adult bettas. Hmpk male X ct female and pk male X ct female.

Both my juvenile batches are about 1 week apart from hatching and currently 3 months old. 

The hmpk X ct batch has about 10 long finned about to be combtail. Also with some short fins. 

The pk X ct batch has all shortfins so I assume its mostly females. Also had given away about 70% of this batch but there are still a few left.

Should I continue with the hmpk X ct batch with a male and breed it to another hmpk female that's bought/ordered online? Or should I pick a male from the hmpk X ct and breed it with a female from the pk X ct? What trait should I look for, longer finned or shorter in the males genes? 

Thanks for reading and if anyone wants pics, I can upload sometimes later. Sadly one of my ct female died.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Both parents contribute 50% of their genes to their offspring.
Personally I would use a female from your pk x ct batch since you should get some better webbing reduction in the next generation as well as pk since the parents of both batches were a pk and a ct. 
If you use a hmpk you will decrease the webbing reduction and move away from ctpk and back towards normal hmpk


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

What is web reduction btw?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The thing that makes the crowntail spikes. The more web reduction, the more spikey the fins are


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh haha ok.. So would it be better to use siblings in the pk X ct batch or cross it to the other batch?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your goal is to create CTPK.
You want as wide a spread as possible.
You want 50% web reduction

Theoretically, as mentioned above, offspring will carry 50% of each parent's genes.
HMPK x CT long finned. - since you want traits from both parents, IMO it would be better if you bred siblings to continue your line. At least until F4, after which you could introduce new genetics. This should enhance both desired traits equally.

You could also do a father x daughter and son x mother then cross the two batches. Either way you need to keep inbreeding until the traits breed true. Then you can introduce new genetics.


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright.. I think I'm going to go siblings inbreeding. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

This is some of my pk X ct batch:


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

This is some of my hmpk X ct batch:


----------



## HmoobYajj (Jul 17, 2013)

More from the hmpk X ct:


----------

